# JDK 7 installieren



## Endymion (21. Aug 2012)

Hi, ich habe ein kleines Problem: In "Java 7 - Mehr als eine Insel" Steht, dass seid Java 7 switch(String)-Anweisungen möglich sind (Galileo Computing :: Java 7 - Mehr als eine Insel - 1 Neues in Java 7). Nun habe ich mir das JDK 7 von Java SE Development Kit 7 Downloads heruntergeladen und installiert. In Eclipse steht nun bei window>preferences>java>installed jres das jre7. Wenn ich in einem Programm nun eine witch(String)-Anweisung mache, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: Cannot switch on a value of type String. Only convertible int values or enum constants are permitted. Habe ich bei der Installation was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Akeshihiro (21. Aug 2012)

Das geht nur mit Eclipse 3.7+ und das Projekt muss auch das JRE im richtigen Level konfiguriert haben. Sprich im Build Path des Projektes unter Libraries müsste nicht JRE System Library [JavaSE-1.6] stehen, sondern JRE System Library [JavaSE-1.7]. Sollte da tatsächlich noch Java 6 eingestellt sein, dann einfach Doppelklick drauf und ändern.


----------



## turtle (21. Aug 2012)

Bei den Projekt-Properties hast Du angegeben, dass der Compliance-Level auf 1.7 steht?


----------

